

10th grader claims his high school project is 47% more accurate than Google - filleokus
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/internet/anmol-tukrel-meet-the-10th-grader-who-claims-high-school-project-is-47-more-accurate-than-google/articleshow/48549690.cms

======
ColinWright
Same story ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093292)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10101743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10101743)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10102256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10102256)

Some scepticism expressed in the comments ...

~~~
filleokus
Hey, thanks. Tried to search for the story, but didn't find it.

~~~
ColinWright
Words to search for are "accurate" and "Google"

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=accurate%20google&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=accurate%20google&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Searching for "47" did quite well:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=47&sort=byDate&prefix=false&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=47&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

